# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rexhep Mala - Truri I Levizjes Kombetare

## Nertili

Në 24 vjetorin e rënies së Rexhep Malës dhe Nuhi Berishës 

DITAR I REXHEP MALËS KUJTIME NGA BURGU


Përmbajtja e lëndës


1.     Kujtime nga burgu

2.    Arrestimi

3.    Paraloja

4.    Në burg

5.    Kështu e torturuan Rexhep Malën

6.    Fillojnë hetimet

7.    Në fallak

8.    Këmbët më dhembnin si drita e syrit

9.    Më torturonin udbashët shqiptarë e serbë

10.Gestapoja do t´ia kishte zili UDB-së

11.  Këtyre duhet tua çajmë kokën

12.Çlinin mangut hetuesit, e plotësonin gardianët

13.Pas torturave - dy ditë pushim në javë

14.Buzëqeshja me zor..

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...uhiberisha.jpg

&


ü      Që nga viti i mbrapsht i riokupimit të Kosovës në vitin 1945, patriotët shqiptarë jo vetëm që mbaheshin me decenie në burgjet serbo-jugosllave, si në rastin e doajenit të çlirimit të Kosovës, Adem Demaçit, i cili mbahet 28 vite në burg, por burgjet e okupatorit sllav ishin vende ku atdhetarët torturoheshin me metodat mesjetare deri në vdekje. Lista e atdhetarëve të mbytur në tortura nga UDB-ja serbo-jugosllave, mbytja më e tmerrshme, është tepër e gjatë. Le të përmenden këtu vetëm disa prej tyre: në vitin 1963 mbytet në tortura mësuesi llapjan Shaban Shala; në vitin 1964 mbytet mësuesi dhe poeti i Drenicës kryengritëse, poeti i Flamurit, Fazli Graiçevci; në vitin 1985, në burgun famëkeq të Beogradit mbytet në tortura atdhetari Zija Shemsiu; poashtu gjatë hetimeve në tortuara mbytet në Ferizaj Rexhep Bislimi, në vitin 1998, njëri prej komandantëve të njohur të UÇK-së

ü      Në vijim do të sjellim disa pjesë të ditarit të Rexhep Malës, Kujtime nga burgu, ku në mënyrë besnike krahas presionit dhe torturave çnjerëzore që bënte UDB-ja jugosllave, duke përfshirë këtu edhe aktivistët e saj shqiptarë, për ta thyer rininë e Kosovës dhe shmangur nga ideali i saj për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, autori i ditarit përshkruan edhe kushtet e rënda të jetesës së të burgosurve politikë shqiptarë në këto burgje famëkëqija.


* * *

1. Kujtime nga burgu


        Rashë në sy që nga bankat e shkollës fillore si liridashës, sepse e doja popullin tim, historinë e tij të lavdishme, sepse e doja Kosovën time dhe simpatizoja me gjithë shpirt Shqipërinë. Dhe u mjaftoi kjo të më fusnin në burg. Më mirë ta kemi nën dry sesa të mundohemi duke e përcjellë, kështu sigurisht rezonoi logjika e sëmurë e UDB-së. Duke e ndier për detyrë që ta njohtoj opinionin e vendit dhe atë botëror, po përpiqem që me aftësitë e mia modeste ta përshkruaj arrestimin tim, torturat çnjerëzore mbi mua me muaj të tërë, gjykimin dhe vuajtjen e dënimit.


        Bindja e plotë dhe besimi i patundur se e vërteta dhe drejtësia herëdokurdo do të triumfojnë, si shumë të burgosur të tjerë politikë shqiptarë edhe mua më bënë më të fortë, më të qëndrueshëm dhe më të papërkulshëm, para presionit të policisë fashiste jugosllave dhe vështirësive të shumta që më përcollën në burgje. Nuk jam as i pari dhe as i fundit që u dënova pa asnjë faj. Për ne shqiptarët në Jugosllavi kjo është gjë e rëndomtë. Prandaj, edhe pse në burg, dhe në kushte shumë të vështira, i përcjellë hap pas hapi nga gardianët e burgjeve, po shfrytëzoj nga çdo rast që të shkruaj për fatin dhe përjetimet e mia dhe shumë të burgosurve të tjerë politikë shqiptarë në Jugosllavi, duke ngritur edhe në këto kushte zërin e protestës kundër këtij terrori e gjenocidi që po ushtrojnë fashistët e Beogradit kundër popullit tonë.


Arrestimi


        Ishte dimër i ftohtë, kur një mëngjes herët, policët, si lukuni ujqish, kishin rrethuar shtëpinë time. Ishin të armatosur me pushkë e automatikë. Kishin zënë pozicione luftarake, të gatshëm për të shtënë në ne, në lëvizjen më të vogël. Që të gjithë qemë në gjumë, kur pa pritur filluan të kërcasin në dyerë, u mëshonin sa mundnin atyre me duar dhe me shqelma. Nuk prisnin as të vishemi. Posa u çelën dyert, u vërsulën si bisha të çartura dhe me armë të gatshme na shpërndanë nëpër dhoma. Filloi një bastisje sa rrënuese aq edhe e poshtër. Ishin shumë dhe nuk mund ti përcillnim se mos na vidhnin gjë edhe pse ishim të varfër. Rrotulluan dhe përmbysën çdo gjë që patën përpara. Çirreshin si egërsira të uritura. Donin të fusnin tmerr e panik te njerëzit e shtëpisë, por dështuan sepse anëtarët e familjes sime e morën këtë si gjë të rëndomtë. Familja ishte mësuar me arrestime që nga gjyshi e stërgjyshi. Për ne nuk ishte hera e parë të arrestohej një anëtar i familjes. Udbashët me vegla e aparate gjurmonin, si qentë edhe në shportën e bërllogut se mos gjenin gjë. Pas disa orësh rrotullimi e përmbysjeje, si duket, e panë se po lodhen kot, prandaj mi vunë kllapat që në dhomë. Njerëzit e shtëpisë më përcollën me grushtin lart. Tamam si përcillet luftëtari i lirisë për në luftë. Paj, edhe unë në luftë shkoja, në luftë me bisha që kanë pamje njeriu. Më futën në një makinë të policisë, para dhe prapa së cilës kishte makina tjera përplot policë të armatosur.


Paraloja


        Para dyerve të UDB-së më nxorën nga makina dhe të rrethuar nga të gjitha anët më futën brenda. Më çuan në një zyrë, mu aty ku do ti zhvillonin hetimet ndaj meje. Aty më bënë një bastisje detale: më zhveshën lakuriq, të poshtrit! Thuajse nuk më kishin bastisur kur mi vunë kllapat në shtëpi. Tërë ditën më mbajtën në atë dhomë. Gjer në orët e vona të natës. Askush smë pyeste gjë. Një polic filloi ta luante rolin e njeriut të mirë duke më këshilluar: Trego çfarë të dish dhe puna do të mbarojë me kaq, sepse këta do të të rrahin dhe do të të torturojnë. Mos e shkatërro shëndetin se je i ri. Nëse mi thua mua të gjitha ato që i di, unë do të lëshoj që sonte të shkosh në shtëpi. I thashë se nuk dija sgjë, madje as për çka më kishin arrestuar. Ai nuk më ngacmoi më. Një polic, që të nesërmen do të mësoja se ishte hetuesi im kryesor, kur hyri brenda më pyeti: Ti je Kushtrim Guri, a? Po, i thashë. Duke u zgërdhirë si qen më tha:Nëna në shtëpi e bënë miellin bukë, e ne atë bukë e bëjmë miell! Mbaje mend këtë!. Qeshi me fjalët e veta si i marrë dhe iku. Mu kujtuan fytyrat e Gestapos hitleriane që kisha parë në filma. Kurrëfarë dallimi nuk kishin prej tyre kriminelët e UDB-së. Siç mësova më vonë, ky ishte gjakpirësi A. S. kaq biseduan me mua ditën e parë. Policët ndërroheshin vazhdimisht, gjersa më në fund, rreth orës 23, më dërguan në burg.


Në burg



         U kryen formalitetet rreth pranimit tim dhe nëpër korridorin e ngushtë të burgut më dërguan në birucë, siç i thonë ndryshe qelisë. Aty skishte asgjë tjetër veç një teneqeje me ujë dhe një qypi që quhej kibëll e që shërbente në vend të një WC-je. Gardiani më çoi në qoshe të korridorit, ku ishin dy dyshekë të vegjël të shqyer e të ndyrë sa sbëhet. Vetëm emri dyshek u kishte mbetur. Ishin edhe të përgjakur, sigurisht nga ndonjë i burgosur i torturuar. Kishte edhe dy batanie të grisura, të pluhurosura dhe të fëlliqura. Edhe këto ishin të gjakosura. Merri!- urdhëroi gardiani. Çti bësh, me duhej ti merrja. Në atë dimër të madh më mirë me to se pa hiç gjë. Posa hyra brenda në qeli u përplas dera pas meje, ndërsa shuli kërciti me kërcëllimë. -Kështu kërcitkan shulat e dyerve të burgjeve jugosllave!-mendova me vete. Më duhej të mësohesha edhe me këtë, që tani e tutje për shumë vjet do të ishte pjesë e jetës sime.


        Policia jugosllave, si çdo polici fashiste e antipopullore, ndjek e persekuton çdo patriot e revolucionar. Nga pamundësia për ti zbuluar atdhetarët që luftojnë e veprojnë natë e ditë, kudo në Kosovë, UDB-ja arreston njerëz të pafajshëm liridashës, i torturon me metodat më shtazarake për ti detyruar që ti pranojë gjërat, të cilat as në ëndërr si kishin parë, e pastaj i hedh në gjyq dhe u shqipton atyre dënime të rënda. Ndiqen sidomos simpatizantët e Lëvizjes, nga frika se sot apo nesër mund të inkuadrohen aktivisht në të. Dikush mund të pyes se si policia mund ti dijë simpatizantët e Lëvizjes. Fare thjesht. Serbomëdhenjtë janë të vetëdijshëm se populli ynë është i ndërgjegjshëm për gjendjen ku e ka katandisur politika e tyre fashiste. Populli shqiptar është i pakënaqur me pozitën e tij prej popullit të shtypur në Jugosllavi. Ai në këto kushte nuk sheh tjetër rrugë veç asaj të qëndresës, nëpërmjet së cilës duhet ti realizojë aspiratat e veta historike. Pranadaj sështë e vështirë të gjesh bazën e dyshimit serbomadh ndaj popullit tonë në përgjithësi. Kështu që nga bangat e shkollës fillore ndiqet dhe përcillet puna dhe sjelljet e çdo shqiptari në Jugosllavi. Pastaj mjafton që një pjesëtar i farefisit të ketë qenë në burg që edhe ti saora të figurosh në dosjen policore si kandidat potencial për ndjekje nga UDB-a jugosllave. Meqë bastisjet e shqiptarëve janë gjëra fare të rëndomta, mjaftojnë të gjejnë ndonjë libër të ndaluar, e këso këtu ka shumëndonjë broshurë, fletushkë apo gazetë ilegale, ku flitet për problemet jetike të popullit, ose ndonjë trakt apo afishe të shpërndarë nga Lëvizja, apo fotografi të nxjerra nga gazetat që kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë dhe të fusin në burg, të të torturojnë e mundojnë, që të tregosh atë që të ka dhënë apo që e ka shpërndarë dhe, bashkë më të të hedhin në gjyq dhe të dënojnë me vitet të tëra. Gjërat për të cilat njeriu në botën e civilizuar as që guxon të mirret në pyetje. Ndodhë kështu, sepse drejtësia dhe humanizmi ka kohë që e kanë humbur, veçanërisht ndaj shqipëtarëve, kuptimin e tyre në Jugosllavi.


        Qelia ku më futën ishte e vogël sa sbëhet, aq sa nuk mund ti shtrija këmbët sa duhet. Tavani ishte i ulët, saqë kur ngrihesha e prekja edhe me dorë. Gjatësia e mureve nuk ishte e rregullt, sepse burgu ishte në formë rrethi. Tri të katërtat e rrethit ishin burg, ndërsa pjesa tjetër përbënte ndërtesën e UDB-së, një ndërtesë trikatëshe, mbi njëqind metra e gjatë. As lartësia e mureve të burgut nuk ishte e njëjtë, pasi që nuk kishte kulm, por një pllakë të pjerrtë plumbi e betoni. Dritarja ishte shumë e vogël. Nga jashtë kishte një xham tjetër të trashë e të errët, të larguar nga muri për 25-30cm. Nga fundi i kësaj plase mund të shihja pakëz qiellin, por kurrë diellin. Kuptohet mes dy dritareve ishin grilat e hekurta. Me hekur e beton ishin edhe muret e tavani. Bënte ftohtë sa ska. Qelia kundërmonte erë qelbësire. Aty kishte buba të vogla dhe të mëdha aq shumë sa kurrë smund ti zhdukje. U mbështolla disi me të dy batanijet, por të ftohtit më kishte hyrë në palcë. Edhe pse isha pa ngrënë dy ditë dhe bënte shumë ftohtë, lodhja bëri punën e saj dhe shpejt më zuri gjumi. Të nesërmen herët dëgjova një cingërrimë të zgjatur zileje, që ishte shenjë për tu zgjuar. Pak më vonë kërciti dryri i derës sime dhe rrapëllima e shulit. Me të bërtitura dhe ngërmime, një gardian më urdhëroi që dyshekët ti paloja në qoshe, duke mu ngërmuar se gjatë ditës është rreptësisht e ndaluar çdo ulje apo mbështetje në dyshek, ndërsa çebet, sipas rregullit, mi qiti në korridor.


Kështu e torturuan Rexhep Malën


Nga 19 veprimtarë të përfshirë në Procesin gjyqësor të Prishtinës, në vitin 1975, drejtpërdrejt në shkrimin dhe shpërndarjen e trakteve dhe shkrimin e parullave antijugosllave, ishin të përfshirë vetëm Rexhep Mala dhe Ilmi Ramadani. Gjatë hetimeve të tmerrshme, as Rexhepi as Ilmiu, nuk do të pranojnë as edhe një fjalë të vetme me çka do të dënoheshin edhe 17 të arrestuarit e tjerë në krye me Adem Demaçin. Po ashtu, as gjatë procesit gjyqësor Rexhep Malaj nuk do të pranojë se i ka kryer aktivitetet për çka po gjykoheshin 19 veta. Në burgun e Idrizovës, në Maqedoni, në vitin 1977 e pyesin shokët Rexhep Malajn: Pse Rexhep nuk e ke pranuar se ti dhe Ilmiu i keni kryer ato veprime dhe të liroheshin 17 të burgosurit e tjerë nga ky proces i montuar politik. Rexhepi përgjigjet: Kam qenë i bindur se si e pranova se unë dhe Ilmi Ramadani jemi kryes të veprave për të cilat dënoheshim, kurse 17 të tjerët nuk kanë të bëjnë asgjë me këto aktivitete, pra Adem Demaçi dhe shokët e tjerë, ata do të gjykoheshin patjetër. Por do të përfundojë Rexhepi,-sikur edhe gjysmën e Kosovës ta kishin burgosur dhe ta kishin qitur në bankën e zez, nuk do të kisha shkelur fjalën e dhënë për ruajtjen e sekretit.


***


        Pra gjatë ditës duhej të ulesha vetëm në dërrasat e kalbura të qelisë, që ishin të ftohta sa sbëhet, pasi që nën to kishte beton. Dritarja nuk mbyllej sa duhej dhe binte nga veriu. Mund të merret me mend se çtë ftohtë bënte. Në mur ishte e varur një letër. Ky ishte rendi shtëpiak i burgut, ku ishin edhe të drejtat që i takonin të burgosurit. Çfarë ironie! Më vonë do të provoja me mijëra herë se ky ishte vetëm një formalitet cinik, sepse në praktikë i burgosuri nuk kishte kurrfarë të drejtash, sidomos i burgosuri politik, i cili ishte nën mbikëqyrjen e policisë politike, pa lejën e së cilës nuk i jepej as ujë. Pas pak ma sollën mëngjesin. Po çfarë mëngjesi se ! Vetëm ujë të nxehtë, të turbullt nga kafeja.Skishte kurfarë shije, skishte as sheqer. E shijova, por u detyrova ta derdh në qyp kibëll.Bukë në mëngjes nuk jepnin.Vetëm në drekë të sillnin një gjysmë buke dhe ti haje kur të duash gjatë 24 orëve! Pastaj më nxorën gjer te WC-ja. Duhej pastruar qypin dhe duhej marrë ujë për 24 orë. Aty kishte edhe lavabo ku mund të pastroheshin duart. Gjatë kohës, gjersa laja qypin dhe mbushja ujë, derën ma mbyllën me shul, sikur që mbyllej edhe qelia. Nuk vonoi dhe më morën e më çuan në UDB. Hetimet ndaj meje edhe formalisht filluan.Kisha dëgjuar se në UDB më parë fillojnë me lutjet dhe premtimet bashkë, me kërkesat për bashkëpunim, dhe vetëm pasi nuk do ti arrijnë qëllimit do të fillojnë me kërcënimet dhe torturat. Prandaj rrija pak më shlirë. Mendoja q ëti shoh se si i bëjnë këto paraloja para torturave.Por filloi krejtësisht ndryshe.



Fillojnë hetimet



        Isha ulur në një karrige pranë derës. Në dhomë ishte një polic. Hyri hetuesi kryesor me dy-tre policë prapa. Meqë unë nuk ngrihesha në këmbë kur hynin dhe dilnin policët, nuk u ngrita as para këtyre. Hetuesi kryesor Asllan Sllamniku erdhi pranë meje dhe sikur të ishim miq më goditi lehtas me grusht në shpatullën e djathtë.Mendova: çbënë ky njeri kështu? Mos don të bëhet thuajse shok i imi, por të menduarit ma ndali një shuplakë mbrapsht, ne e quajmë magjupisht.Ishte e rëndë që sytë xixa më nxorën.Meqë reagova në këtë të rënë, më mbërtheu për flokësh dhe, duke mos më lënë të ngrihesha nga karriga, filloi të më sjellë me dorën që e kishte të lirë.Ndërsa policët tjerë rrinin gati hyn bren. Nuk po çohesh në këmbë, kur po hyj unë brenda a? Dije se këtu nuk je te shtëpia, por në UDB! Duhet të ngrihesh në këmbë për çdo kë kur hyn brenda!- më tha i poshtri dhe më urdhëroi të ulesha e të ngrihesha. Ia filluan pra, me kërcënime e me të rëna që unë të flisja nga frika, dhe ata të kryenin shpejt punë me mua :i habitur!: shin këto të rënat e para, sikur një racion para drekës së majme. Më vonë do të shihja se këto sishin asgjë nga ato që do të vinin më pas. Çdo pyetjeje i përgjigjesha me : nuk di, jo, skam parë, skam dëgjuar, se kam bërë as atë as këtë, etj. etj. Më mbajtën gjer në ora 14 e 30 minuta dhe më çuan në burg. Edhe kur më merrnin në burg për hetime(lexo: torturime) dhe kur më kthenin në qeli mi vënin prangat, edhe pse burgu, siç thashë ishte i ngjitur me UDB-në. Në qeli më priste fasulja e ftohtë (fasule e i thënqin se ishte e tëra me ujë me vetëm disa kokrra) dhe buka. Kishte 48 orë që skisha ngrënë fare dhe e hëngra tërë bukën që ma kishin sjellë, edhe pse ishte për 24 orë. Svonoi as një orë pas drekës dhe më morën prapë në UDB. Tani kishin ardhur 4-5 hetues. Në përgjigjjen time të parë nuk di, kërciti grushti në barkun tim, më ranë me shqelm, filloi njëri të më bjerë duarve e pastaj trupit. Pasi u lodh, punën e tij e vazhdoi tjetri. Nga të rënat fytyrës, mu çanë buzët dhe më shpërtheu gjaku për hunde dhe për goje. Nuk më linin as të merrja frymë. Më çuan shpejt e shpejt në lokalet të më pastronin gjakun nga fytyra e rrobat dhe më kthyen prapë. Më rrëzuan në dysheme, më urdhëruan të zbathaj këpucët dhe çorapat.



Në fallak


        - Ta shohim tash në fallak se si do të përdridhet- tha hetuesi. Menjëherë e kuptova. E dija se çështë fallaku. Këtë metodë e kishin përdorur që në kohët e lashta dhe inkuizicionet e kishës. Filluan të ëm binin në shputat e këmbëve sa mundnin. Njëri më mbante për krahësh e tjetri kishte hipur mbi mua dhe godiste me tërë fuqinë e tij shputave të këmbëve të mia. Kjo ishte edhe për ata një puën e vështirë fizike, edhe pse e bënin me ëndje të posaçme. Lodheshin dhe shkumbëzonin si kuajt.Po ata kishin një përparësi, sepse sa lodhej njëri, menjëherë e zëvendësonte tjetri, dhe kështu me radhë.Në dy mënyra më goditnin shputave. Ndonjëri më binte vetëm në njërën këmbë nga 15-20 kërbaçë e pastaj po aq me tjetrën, e prapë këmbës tjetër dhe kështu gjersa lodheshin. Ndonjë tjetër më binte me radhë herë në njërën e herë në tjetërn gjersa lodhej. Kjo e dyta më dukej më e lehtë. Këtë gjë sigurisht se e dinin edhe ata, prandaj më goditnin herë në një mënyrë e herë në nëj tjetër.Smbaj mend të ketë ndodhur që dy veta radhazi të më kenë goditur në nëj mënyrë. Kohë pas kohe, e sidomos kur e ndienin veten të lodhur më urdhëronin të ngrihesha dhe të shëtisja nëpër dhomë. Ishin këto mundime të mëdha të ecësh me shputa të enjtura e të goditura pa mëshirë sikur të ishin cunga me mish njeriu. Kur nuk ngrihesha, më ngritnin me shqelma e me kërbaç. Dhe prapë fallak. Prapë shëtitje nëpër dhomë, të rëna duarve me pendrek, të rëna të forta me të dy duart në veshë përnjëherë, nga të cilat edhe sot më dhembin veshët. Të vetmin pushim e kisha kur pushonin edhe vet xhelatët. Dhe kështu vazhdimisht gjer në orët e vona të mbrëmjes.


        - Kërkonin ti identifikoja njerëzit që nuk i njihja fare dhe të thoja se ai është person që ka shpërndarë trakte apo q ëmë ka dhënë material propagandistic për ët lexuar. Kërkonin ti pranoja aksionet që si kisha kryer dhe as q ëkisha lidhje me to.Kërkonin të pranoja se kam lexuar këtë apo atë libër të ndaluar, këtë broshurë, fletushkë, gazetë ilegale apo trakt e afishe të shpërndarë.


        - Në ndërkohë, nga bisedat e hetuesve në mes vedi, kuptova se kishte edhe të burgosur të tjerë me mua.


Këmbët më dhembnin si drita e syrit


        - Në qeli më priste pjata me makarona të ftohta dhe pa pikë yndyre. Kuptohet, bukë nuk kishte. Pjesën e bukës që e kisha për 24 orë e kisha ngrënë në drekë. Makaronat nuk haheshin, sdo ti kishin ngrënë as derrat e uritur, aq shumë kundërmonin. Drita ishte fikur, skishte kohë të mendohesha më duhej të pushoja. Tërë trupin e kisha të dërmuar nga grushtat dhe kërbaçi. Këmbët më dhembnin si drita e syrit. Ishin enjtur aq shumë sa as këpucët nuk mbatheshin dot. Nuk di se si kam ardhur deri tek qelia. Kam ardhur vetë apo më kanë tërhequr nga krahët. Isha krejt i dërmuar, vetëm mendjen e kisha të kthjellët dhe e dija se si po veprojnë me mua, por krejt kjo ishte vetëm fillimi. Fundi ishte akoma larg. Shumë larg. Kisha dëgjuar se pak njerëz kishin mundur tu qëndronin torturave të këtyre përbindshave me pamje njeriu. Isha i vetëdijshëm për pafajësinë time, por i dhashë vetes për detyrë të qëndroja gjer në fund, të mos tradhëtoja, të mos kallëzoja askënd dhe me asnjë çmim të mos pranoja akuzat e tyre.


        - Duhej tu jepja shembull edhe të tjerëve që do të vinin pas.


        - Në kthinat e hetuesisë vdisnin patriotët


        Filluan kështu torturat shatzarake të policisë fashiste jugosllave. Këta nuk ishin hetues, po bisha, që skishin kufi në shfrenimin e instikteve shtazarake, ishin të uritur për mish njeriu; të etur për të pirë gjak. Është fakt se kishte hetues që i thonin vetes shqiptar. Ishin këta tradhëtarët më të fëlliqur të popullit tonë, të cilët kryenin punët më ët poshtra. Hetimet i udhëheqte një shovenist serb, i specializuar për torturat më çnjerëzore dhe vetëm formalisht ishin vënë hetuesit shqiptar. E pse jo! Kjo u duhej për propagandën e tyre të ndyer se , gjoja, në UDB punojnë shqiptarët dhe, nëse do të akuzoheshin përpara opinionit botëror për terror e represalje ndaj shqiptarëve, prapë të fajësoheshin shqiptarët, se ata punuekan në UDB. Në kthinat e kësaj UDB-je kishin vdekur, siç vdesin edhe sot, shumë patriotë shqiptarë nga torturat. Por, specialistët e rryer për krimet monstruoze, gjithmonë do të kujdesen dhe do të gjejnë mjekë që do të nënshkruajnë se nga ajo apo nga kjo sëmundje ka vdekur i burgosuri. Mjeku patriot shqiptar, Ali Sokoli-specialist i sëmundjeve të mushkërive, ishte ndër ata mjekë të rrallë që qysh atëherë mundi tu bëjë ballë presioneve dhe me guxim tu kundërvihet kërcënimeve të UDB-së, e për të mos nënshkruar se patrioti i pavdekshëm, Fazli Greiçevci, vdiq nga mushkëritë e sëmura! Edhe pse UDB-ja do të gjente mjek tjetër për të dhënë diagnozë të tillë, populli do të mësojë shumë shpejt për torturat shtazarake dhe qëndrimin heroik të Fazli Greiçevcit, por edhe për qëndrimin burrëror të Ali Sokolit.


Rexhep Mala : Më torturonin udbashët shqiptarë e serbë


        Rexhap Malaj herën e parë është burgosur në vitin 1968, për organizimin e demonstratave të atij viti në Gjilan, së bashku me Irfan Shaqirin, Ilmi Ramadanin, Xhavit Dërmakun dhe Ahmet Hotin. Herën e dytë është burgosur në vitin 1973, për kalimin ilegal të kufirit Kosovë-Shqipëri, së bashku me Sami Dërmakun dhe Isa Kastratin. Herën e tretë është burgosur në vitin 1974, po ashtu për kalimin ilegal të kufirit Jugosllavi-Austri. Ndërsa, herën e katërt është burgosur në vitin 1975 së bashku me Adem Demaçin, Skënder Kastratin, Isa Kastratin, Osman Dumoshin, Sami Dërmakun, Ilmi Ramadanin, Selatin Novosellën, Ilaz Pirevën, Irfan Shaqirin, Xhavit Dërmakun, Nijazi Korçën, Hetem Bajramin, Hasan Dërmakun, Fatmir Salihun, Sherif Masuricën, Zijadin Spahiun, Nazim Shurdhanin dhe Ahmet Hotin.


***


GESTAPOJA DO TIA KISHTE ZILI UDB-SË


        Më tepër se një muaj më merrnin në pyetje dy herë në ditë, para dite dhe në mbrëmje, pos të dielave, që me gëzim i prisja për pushim. Të torturohet njeriu një kohë të gjatë dy herë në ditë kjo zor të shihet e të dëgjohet. As në gestaponë hitleriane nuk i kanë torturuar kaq gjatë. Pastaj është fakt se mua nuk më kanë torturuar aq sa kam dëgjuar se i kanë torturuar të tjerët më parë. Në këtë kohë me torturat intensive nga dy herë në ditë, çdonjëri prej tyre po tua kishte lënë në dispozicion të zgjedhte torturat apo plumbin, pa hamendje do të zgjedhte këtë të dytin. Kështu do të shpëtonin nga torturat dhe të dilnin faqebardhë, sepse nga torturimi i parreshtur kishte njerëz që do të thyheshin përkundër qëndresës këmbëngulëse. Tërë kohën sa më mbanin në kthinat e UDB-së, 8-12 orë në ditë, kurrë smë linin të ulesha në karrige e as të mbështetesha për muri. Më ulnin në karrigë vetëm atëherë kur ma fusnin lapsin me zor në dorë dhe më urdhëronin që të shkruaj për gjërat që si kisha parë as në ëndërr. Kur më ulnin në karrige më rrinin një para, një prapa shpine dhe dy anash. Shkruaj,- më bërtisnin, dhe posa përgjigjesha- skam çka të shkruaj,- më kërcitnin grushtat, shuplakat, pendrekët dhe shqelmat nga të gjitha anët. Atëherë shkruaj për këto që po ti themi ne,- gërvalleshin udbashët, dhe posa përgjigjesha se ato nuk janë të vërteta më binin me tërë fuqinë me kërbaç duarve të cilat më parë mi shtrinin në tavolinë.


       Të lumtë, nëse qëndron!


        Ata: Shkruaj kush ka mundur të shpërndajë këtë afishe!. Unë: Nuk diAq të poshtër e këmbëngulës ishin sa më thoshin se edhe derr të zi do të pjellësh se çare ske pa treguar. Si të duash, nëse do dajak, dajak do të japim. Ne kemi kohë dhe spo na ngut kush. Nëse sdi të flasësh ne do të të mundojmë kështu nëntë muaj dhe ti nëse qëndron - të lumtë! Deri sot kurkush nuk qëndroi, e qebesa sdo të qëndrosh as ti, se nuk më thonë kot specialist, A.S. - dhe më binte me të dy duart përnjëherë veshëve. Torturuesit kryesorë ishin dy-tre serbë, që emrat smund tua di, pasi që ishte një praktikë që shqiptarët hetues i thirrnin me emra serbë, e serbët me emra shqiptarë. Mund të mësoje, p. sh. se njëfarë L. e thërrisnin Ramush. Ishte kjo një metodë pune për të mos u identifikuar torturuesit nga ana e viktimave të tyre. Ai kryesori ishte një njeri i madh me trup, me kokë të madhe si derri, fytyrën e kishte vrarë lie me dhëmbë si të kalit. Tamam kriminel, specialist për tortura. Ata vinin vetëm kur bëheshin torturat më të mëdha dhe më intensive. Torturues ishin edhe: F.N., M.D., B.B., e shumë të tjerë që sua mësova emrat.


Këtyre duhet tua çajmë kokën


        Fytyra mu pat enjtur dhe e bërë mavi nga të rënat. Buzët i kisha të çara dhe nga çdo e rënë shpërthente gjaku. Duart dhe këmbët të enjtura sa sbëhet më, smund ti mbathja as këpucët dot, e në UDB shkoja me papuçe. Kur kërkoja që të më shihte dhe të më kontrollonte mjeku, refuzonin si të tmerruar. Kur më torturonin e linin derën pakëz çelë. Në fillim nuk e dija pse, por më vonë e kuptova. Donin që torturimin ta dëgjonin edhe të burgosurit tjerë në lokalet e UDB-së. Na torturonin me radhë. Kështu, gjersa torturohej njëri, të tjerët merreshin në pyetje nga ndonjë udbash, kuptohet edhe dyert e tyre ishin pakëz të çelura që të dëgjonin të rënat e shuplakave, të grushtave e kërbaçëve dhe britma e atij që torturohej. Të gjithë hetuesit dhe policët e tjerë, gjashtë-shtatë vetë, ishin në dhomën ku torturohej i burgosuri, dhe të gjithë me radhë ose bashkarisht merrnin pjesë në torturim. Të burgosurve tjerë u mbetej që të dëgjonin dhe të prisnin secili radhën e tij. Nuk kishte gjë më prekëse e më trishtuese se sa kur dëgjoheshin gjëmët e shokëve. Dhe kështu shkonin prej një të burgosuri te tjetri duke shfryrë ndjenjat shtazarake dhe gjithë mllefin e tyre personal mbi ne.


        Më binin duarve aq sa duart nuk qëndronin më, dhe për të mos më lënë të pushoja ma mbanin dorën vetë dhe më goditnin pareshtur. Kur lodheshin duke mi mbajtur duart, atëherë nga mllefi më godisnin ku mundnin nëpër trup. Posa lodhej njëri, e zëvendësonte tjetri menjëherë. Më kapnin me të dy duart për flokësh dhe ma përplasnin kokën për muri. Në këto momente torturuesit e nxitnin njëri-tjetrin. Shtazaraku bëhej gjoja human dhe i thoshte atij që më përplaste kokën për muri: Mos kokën, ki kujdes po e lëndon!, kuptohej me sy ia bënte të më binte edhe më shumë. Dhe ky përgjigjej: Pse kujdes? Këtyre duhet tua çajmë kokën, dhe më përplaste edhe më tepër. Më kapnin për organe gjenitale dhe më bërtisnin në fytyrë: Kemi me të tredhë dhe më shtrëngonin deri në alivanosje. Ujin e mbanin çdo herë gati, që kur të më binte të fikët të më hidhnin ujë trupit dhe fytyrës, dhe menjëherë do të vazhdonin punën. Më fyenin me sharjet më të ndyra, më ofendonin, më përqeshnin, më pështynin. Ishin këto poshtërime të rënda, por e dija se duhej ti duroja dhe në veten time mbushesha me urrejtje të shumëfishuar për këtë regjim fashist e terrorist. Dhe kam të drejtë të tregoj për trajtimin shtazarak të policisë fashiste jugosllave ndaj meje, ta çjerrë maskën false të shoqërisë demokratike e humane që e propagandojnë me aq bujë e që në realitet sekziston kurrfarë nuance demokratike në këtë sistem të dështuar që mbështet kryesisht dhunën policore.


Çlinin mangut hetuesit, e plotësonin gardianët


        Edhe disa gardianë të burgut famëkeq të Prishtinës ishin të zgjedhur dhe të ushtruar për trajtim brutal të të burgosurve politikë. Në orët e vona të një nate, kur më kthyen nga torturimet, nuk isha në gjendje ti kapja me duar batanijet dhe i thashë gardianit që më çoi në qeli. Ishte një djalë i ri si unë, që të mi hidhte çebet në duar, sepse vetë skisha mundësi ti kapja, sepse gishtat mi kishin shtypur ndër tortura. Merri vetë!- mu përgjigj ai. Duke mbledhur forcat e fundit mezi i tërhoqa batanijet dhe i futa në disa qeli. Shumë të dresuar këta qen roje! Të mjerët! Nuk kuptojnë çfarë lodrash të përgjakshme të të huajit që janë. Meqë bënte ftohtë i madh, pata arritur ta vjedh një copë batanije të vjetër, duke shfrytëzuar rastin kur gardiani u detyrua ta ngriste receptorin e telefonit. Ishte rrezik të më shihte, por nevoja më shtyri të rrezikoja. Mirëpo, pasi çdo herë nuk isha në qeli, pra kur isha në UDB, apo në nevojtore, gardianët hynin në qeli dhe bënin bastisje detale. Unë mundohesha që ta fshihja gjysmën e batanijes në dyshek por njëri e kishte zbuluar fajin tim dhe më kishte denoncuar në UDB. Kështu që, kur më kthyen në qeli, ma mori me brutalitet dhe duke u çjerrë më tha: Ty stë takon batanija, bile edhe këto që ti kam dhënë i ke tepër. 


Pas torturave - dy ditë pushim në javë


        Pas më tepër se një muaji filluan të më merrnin në pyetje dhe të më torturonin vetëm mbrëmjeve, pos ndonjë përjashtimi, intensiteti i torturave ishte i njëjtë, pos që të shtunave nuk më mirrnin fare. Tash i kisha nga dy ditë në javë pushim. Kishte të burgosur që skishin mundur tu qëndronin torturave dhe ishin thyer. Kishin pranuar të deponojnë gjëra çfarë u kishin thënë hetuesit, dhe kishin nënshkruar deklarata shpifëse dhe vetakuzuese. Deponimet e tyre me dorëshkrimin dhe nënshkrimin e tyre mi sillnin dhe mi tregonin, bile edhe mi jepnin ti shihja nga afër. Duke hasur në pathyeshmërinë time, as me deponimet e nënshkruara nga vet të burgosurit, ata përdornin edhe kartën e fundit: ballafaqimin. Mendonin se po të më thoshte ndonjë nga të burgosurit ( të cilët edhe i njihja), se kisha bërë këtë apo atë punë, se kishte kryer punë bashkë me mua këtë apo atë punë, se kishte kryer bashkë me mua këtë apo atë detyrë, se i kisha dhënë për të lexuar ndonjë libër apo gazetë të ndaluar etj., unë do të thyhesha dhe do ti pranoja deklaratat e cituara nga udbashët dhe përdhunshëm të nënshkruara nga të torturuarit. Më ballafaquan me një të burgosur. Me atë rast salla qe e mbushur me udbashë për ti përcjellë reagimet e mia. Kur i hodha poshtë deponimet e të burgosurit, u tërbuan fare. Thashë se do të më shqyejnë, aq keq më mbërthyen dhe më goditën duke më bërtitur: More gomar, more idiot, në sy të dëshmoi para të gjithë neve dhe thua se nuk është e vërtetë. Vetë ai kërkoi të ballafaqohet me ty, ne e sollëm dhe ti tani na nxjerr bisht!. Por, unë isha këmbëngulës dhe vazhdova në timen, se sishte e vërtetë çfarë thoshte deponuesi i këtyre dëshmive të rrejshme. Si ujq të uritur mu lëshuan, kush me kërbaç e kush me grushta e shqelma. Nuk besoja se do të shpëtoja i gjallë. Isha i përgjakur dhe i tëri i dërmuar. Atë natë më patën çuar për krahësh në qeli, edhe pse isha në gjendje disi të ecja edhe vetë. Pastaj ma sollën të burgosurin për tu ballafaquar dhe për të më thënë se kisha bërë këtë apo atë punë më të, se unë njihesha me filan personin, etj. I hodha poshtë me indinjatë edhe shpifjet e përdhunshme edhe të këtij të burgosuri, sepse e dija mirë se ai dëshmitar i shkretë ka kaluar nëpër të gjitha këto që po kaloja edhe unë, prandaj është detyruar ndër tortura që të akuzoj veten dhe mua.


        Bile, një fjalë që ai e përmendte vërtetë e kisha dëgjuar, por edhe këtë e mohova me këmbëngulje. Egërsimi dhe tërbimi i hetuesve barbarë skishte kufi, kështu që më torturuan më shumë se asnjëherë më parë. Më thoshin: - A të tha në sy se ti njihesh me filan personin? Unë përgjigjesha: -  Kjo që po e thuani ju dhe ai nuk është e vërtetë. Ai duke më rënë: - Për ty të gjithë po gënjejnë, a? Unë: - Ai dhe shumë të tjerë janë të detyruar të thonë gjëra që ju ua diktoni Smund të merret me mend tërbimi i tyre.


Buzëqeshja me zor


        Në këto situata edhe pse të vështira sa sbëhet, për mua ishte një kënaqësi e veçantë kur i shihja të tërbuar nga inati duke shkumbuar si qentë e qartur. Shpesh më ndodhte edhe të buzëqeshja, ani pse boll me zor buzët i kisha krejtësisht të çara. Çdo buzëqeshje, natyrisht, më kushtonte shumë shtrenjtë, por mjaftohesha me tërbimin e tyre. Kishin kaluar gadi tre muaj hetime dhe tortura intensive gadi për çdo ditë. Por pas ballafaqimeve intensiteti i torturave filloi të bjerë. Tani më merrnin në pyetje dy ose tri herë në javë. Edhe torturat ishin më të paktat. Pas një kohe, kur kishin kaluar afërsisht katër muaj, filluan të më merrnin në pyetje vetëm njëherë në javë. Më vonë edhe këtë e rralluan, por nganjëherë më thërrisnin për nënshkrimin e procesverbaleve të hetimeve, edhe pse këto ishin kryesisht mohuese. Gjatë kësaj procedure të nënshkrimit provuan për të fundit herë të më mashtrojnë në lidhje me disa persona, por as këtu nuk u përkula dhe qëndrova në deklaratën time të dhënë më parë. Për disa çështje edhe pse nuk kishin të bënin fare me mua, mora përgjegjësinë mbi vete, vetëm e vetëm ti shpëtoja disa persona, për të cilët interesohej UDB-a dhe mezi priste ti burgoste.

Përgatiti: Selatin Novosella

·        Fragmente nga kujtimet e Rexhep Malës, mbajtur në burg dhe botuar më vonë nga Zëri i Kosovës me titull Qëndresa, në vitin 1984 dhe në gazetën Bujku të Prishtinës, në vitin 1993, të përgatitur për shtyp nga Mehmet Hajrizi, me titull Në duar të policisë.

----------


## Llapi

edhe ne ket tem keni disa postime per Rexhep Malen dhe Nuhi Berishn


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ht=Rexhep+Mala

----------

